# Newbie question



## darthlaker (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am thinking of getting a Car PC.

If I am playing a song and then turn off the ignition, how does one ensure that the song resumes when I start my car again?

Thanks


----------



## darthlaker (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## upfront (Mar 6, 2015)

More info might be handy for the masses mate.


----------



## darthlaker (Nov 21, 2014)

OK, more details.

I have 2TB of music files in Apple Lossless (ALAC) format.

I want to play them on a car PC.

I am wondering, if I get a car PC set up, when I am playing a song and then I cut off the ignition that the song resumes playing once I start the ignition again?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

darthlaker said:


> OK, more details.
> 
> I have 2TB of music files in Apple Lossless (ALAC) format.
> 
> ...


Well for one if you hibernate then it should resume once it wakes up. Just like with anything it will mostly be software dependant so try some different media player apps/software and see which one works best for your needs.


----------

